# Need help with cobia rod blank



## jr060887 (Oct 29, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I need a good blank for a cobe stick preferably lamiglas or something similar. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## sharksurfer7494 (Jan 30, 2008)

dont know where ur at but i have lamiglas seeker american tackle and other rod building catalogs


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Go to Gulf breeze bait and tackle and they will show u nice set ups


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Call Ernie Cavitt. He is extremely knowledgeable and will be able to help you figure what exactly you want.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

seeker ps85 or a gator glass t80h/t90h


----------



## clubhunter (Aug 9, 2008)

Has anyone tried the new Super Seeker series? I picked up a blank today and felt how light it was.....


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

get a gator t90 h or xh

if you want 8 foot then get a t80h or xh

t90l are ok to but they are to limber for me

also if you can find a allstar 1088 those are really good too

do what travis said

get up with ernie

he will hook you up


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (2/19/2008)*Call Ernie Cavitt. He is extremely knowledgeable and will be able to help you figure what exactly you want.


agreed. :usaflag


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

:looserhey fishhead. i dont think anyone likes that racist shit on your replys. just letting you know.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl14_lblFullMessage>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let him say what he wants to 

just that one day when he decides to drive through the hood someone will bust a cap

and i would defnatly not get a rainshadow


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Rainshadow has supposedly revampt the prepegs for some of their blanks like the 1088, not sure what others. The tapers and acions for most of the sw's are a little fast in general, but i see nothing wrong with them structurally. A cobia jig rod calls for more load-up through the mid section to prevent the breaks i've seen on back casts and a few of those from horsing fish. These are extreme cases though especially considering how many are out there.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

go to the rod and reel depot its in the back of the goin fishin store on lilian hwy. talk to ron. the man


----------

